# FYI - Cubase 9.5.30 Update Out



## ckiraly (May 22, 2018)

https://www.steinberg.net/index.php?id=14159&L=1


----------



## wbacer (May 22, 2018)

Good to know, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bender-offender (May 23, 2018)

No, don’t update. There are way too many standard features that were broken in this update. Read around — it’s corrupting projects and more.


----------



## Ethos (May 23, 2018)

9.5.20 broke the hell out of several of my projects so I rolled back to .10. I think I'll wait to update again...


----------



## catsass (May 23, 2018)

No problems here on the Windows side. The issues I am reading about elsewhere seem to pertain primarily to Mac OS users.


----------



## Robo Rivard (May 23, 2018)

Nothing wrong for me on Windows 10.


----------



## ckiraly (May 23, 2018)

I haven't had a chance to try myself, but will give it a go tonight on Windows 10. So far, the previous updates have worked well for me.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 23, 2018)

catsass said:


> No problems here on the Windows side. The issues I am reading about elsewhere seem to pertain primarily to Mac OS users.


And to think I am was about to take the jump and purchase Cubase, then read that 

Really hope they get their act together and make it the same experience for mac users as well as PC
Though at the end of the day I can just move to Windows, since I work in it for all of my day job anyway!

It is this reason I have been thinking about setting it up, so all my sample libraries are on a NAS system instead, so I can jump from one OS to another


----------



## lokotus (May 23, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> And to think I am was about to take the jump and purchase Cubase, then read that
> 
> Really hope they get their act together and make it the same experience for mac users as well as PC
> Though at the end of the day I can just move to Windows, since I work in it for all of my day job anyway!
> ...



stay mac - use logic or pro tools, go windows - get cubase. its not only updates, also Asio and VST work better on win. Samples on NAS ? I hope you are using esata, usb3 or thrunderbolt with it, at least firewire 800 for streaming ...


----------



## Blakus (May 23, 2018)

Working great here. Win10


----------



## Grizzlymv (May 24, 2018)

No problems either here on win10


----------



## stigc56 (May 25, 2018)

Well I suppose I should "warn" against this update if you run Mac. After updating I was unable to open a project only 4 weeks old. Rolling back to 9.5.21 saved me.


----------



## pfmusic (May 25, 2018)

Working great here too with Windows 10. No problem at all.


----------



## ckiraly (May 25, 2018)

So far, so good for me as well on Win 10.


----------



## Bender-offender (May 25, 2018)

For Mac users, anyone else not able to trash audio files in the Pool? This usually happens after using Render In Place, and how VE Pro creates audio for all outputs. I’ll delete the unused audio from the Project window, they’ll be in the Pool unused, I select and hit delete and get the dialog box stating “the files cannot be deleted because they’re used in another pool”. This doesn’t happen in 9.5.21 or earlier.


----------



## MarcusD (May 26, 2018)

Win 10 here, running perfecto.


----------



## Bender-offender (May 26, 2018)

Does Steinberg own any Macs to test Cubase on? It seems the Windows version is always rock-solid while the Mac version is constantly having issues (disclaimer: I’ve never used Cubase on Windows, so don’t quote me on this).


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 26, 2018)

lokotus said:


> stay mac - use logic or pro tools, go windows - get cubase. its not only updates, also Asio and VST work better on win. Samples on NAS ? I hope you are using esata, usb3 or thrunderbolt with it, at least firewire 800 for streaming ...


I am not using the NAS approach yet. I am looking to go that way though.
I would be using it over Ethernet or TB anyway. Nothing less, with the heaviest libraries (8DIO Strings, EWHO and CineBrass on SSDs)

I am just wondering if anyone else here as setup using network storage to access their samples?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 26, 2018)

Bender-offender said:


> Does Steinberg own any Macs to test Cubase on? It seems the Windows version is always rock-solid while the Mac version is constantly having issues (disclaimer: I’ve never used Cubase on Windows, so don’t quote me on this).


My experience testing windows on both my PC and my Mac Pro 2012 12-Core, has been a more rock solid setup also.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 26, 2018)

i am currently a Studio One Pro v3.5.6 user.

i started using a separate track for key switching - piano roll/drum map.
it's ok, but...

thinking about Cubase simply for expression maps to control orchestral library articulations.

anyone else doing this?

suggestions?


----------



## Bender-offender (May 26, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> My experience testing windows on both my PC and my Mac Pro 2012 12-Core, has been a more rock solid setup also.


I’m a bit confused: Cubase is more solid on Windows or on Mac?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 26, 2018)

Bender-offender said:


> I’m a bit confused: Cubase is more solid on Windows or on Mac?


On Windows


----------



## JeffvR (May 26, 2018)

Win 7 here, so far so good. I do notice some corrupt files since switching to version 9.5 in general though... They pop up out of the blue, but I have no trouble opening them again. Kind of weird.


----------



## Bender-offender (May 27, 2018)

How often does Steinberg reps visit VI Control (if at all)?

I posted on Steinberg’s forum all the bugs introduced in 9.5.30 (for Mac at least) and my entire thread turned into an argument with some whiny s***head over what I named my thread. So all the info that was meant for Steinberg to see probably got lost in a mess of pointless posts.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 27, 2018)

JeffvR said:


> Win 7 here, so far so good. I do notice some corrupt files since switching to version 9.5 in general though... They pop up out of the blue, but I have no trouble opening them again. Kind of weird.


Good to know that works on W7. Any others have issues with W7?


----------

